# probleme apple id



## roro16710 (7 Décembre 2011)

Salut a tous,

Impossible de faire la mise a jour des app aujourd hui sur iphone 3gs l apple ID est incorrecte et m'affiche une adresse en me.com (que je n utilise plus depuis juin)

Si je fait app store/selection en bas de la page j ai bien le bon ID apple et si je fais reglages/store j ai bien le bon ID apple le probleme se pose pour les mises a jour ou la l adresse et differente.J ai eteind et rallume mon tel ........

Je precise pas de souci avec itunes store l apple ID est le bon si je veux acheter un morceau


----------



## Larme (7 Décembre 2011)

Une piste possible : l'application est potentiellement liée au compte en _me.com_...


----------

